# Carolina Cruising



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I'll be spending May cruising around North Carolina. Headed out this morning for a little place called Turnagin Bay, then tomorrow, up to Bath. From there, I'll go over to the Bay River, and back in as far as I can go. Then it's back to Oriental to meet up with Joel and Jaymie for the weekend.

Haven't decided yet whether to head to the Outer Banks next week, or up to Edenton, and on up the Chowan River. Decisions, decisions 

Mostly, it will be short trips, and hopefully, under sail. Lots of little places I didn't go to last year to look into. Then, after the holiday, it's off to Annapolis.


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

Ah yes, sailing the North Carolina coast. Some of my most memorial sailing has to include sailing a Tasar off Sunset Beach amongst a school of dolphins that were so close you could reach out and touch 'em. On a different occasion, it was sailing with a friend on Lasers in 15' plus waves off Wrightsville. 
There was a hurricane offshore, several hundred miles to the east, and the rollers were so big that when my friend crested a wave and surfed into the trough, his mast would practically disappear from sight. Spooky for sure, but one hell of a ride. That was years ago, in my youth. 
All the best on your Annapolis leg, and happy exploration of the NC coast.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Didn't take long for that plan to change. After threading the needle to get in to Turnagin Bay, I turned again, and went back out. Much better looking on the chart than for real. No protection from the forecast winds, so I'm off to the Bay River instead. Might as well take a look at that Point Vandemere that keeps advertising slips for sale.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

"_Some of my most memorial sailing has to include sailing a Tasar off Sunset Beach"_

You had a Tasar too? Cool boat but not much of a fleet in Eastern North America unfortunately.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, I'm back in Bay River. More protection back here, plus I get an iffy internet connection . Probably run up to Bath tomorrow, then, if the wind co-operates, I'll sail down the Pamlico, into Pamlico Sound, then to the Nuese. If I have time, I'll peek in at Broad Creek, though it looks a bit narrow to anchor in, since there's boats going in and out. Either way, I imagine I'll go over to South River till Friday.

Oh, and that 35 lb Delta I picked up for $250 works real nice. 

_Currently at 35 09 58 N 76 40 22 W_


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

Johnrb, Tasar # 139, one of the original kevlar boats, in fact, THE original brochure boat. We had a fleet of maybe 15 or so sailing in and around Greensboro. Great fast ride, loved that boat

PBzeer .. are you going upstream as far as Raccoon Island?


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Rick: Not 100% sure but I think we were #1586 sailing in Toronto. I guarantee the water was warmer in your venue than Lake Ontario.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

For those who have wondered why I singlehand, this seems like the easiest way to answer.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

As the waking sun climbs the horizon, 
The inky shroud of darkness slowly lightens.
First to gray, and then the yellow and red streaks of dawn, 
Against the deepening blue of a new day.

Terns swoop and swirl, on the whisper of a breeze,
Their raucous cries, a morning melody,
Above the gently rippled water that's laps upon the hull,
Like a lazy, but comforting caress.

A new day, a new journey,
And who can know, what lies ahead?
Burdened not, with the expectations of those,
Who came before, or who will follow after.

For there is a promise, that lies 'awaiting,
When we look through our own eyes,
Simply for what they see, 
And not what has been seen before.

_JCP_

It's off to Bath this morning. An easy run back out the Bay River to the Hobucken Cut and on to the Pamlico River.

I dropped the hook yesterday, in a little cove just shy of Harpers Point that gave me a restful evening's sleep. And then this morning, a slowing unfolding sunrise, spectacular in it's peacefulness. It's hard to imagine starting the day any other way.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Nc*

I lived for 1/2 a year in Oriental back in 1991. Had a power boat and visited Morehead City frequently. Made a trip to Okracoke once across the sound. That's a lot of water.

Plus


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Yep, no lack of water around here, though too much of it's shallow. Still, there's more than enough places to visit and explore.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

How much draft does Aria have? The shallow waters haven't been a problem for us but then again we only draw 3'4" That is definately a lot of water out there in the sound. We're thinking about crossing it again this summer but may choose Cape Lookout instead. We'll definately be in New Bern and Oriental for the 4th of July.

So it looks like this weekend will be me and my dad working on the pier and maybe installing the mooring. Jayme can't make it because we're both still catching up with work and she's got clients in town. We'll be there from Sat evening to Monday afternoon.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Joel - then I won't worry about getting there till Saturday. Right now, weather looks yucky for the weekend, but we'll see. I'll be in the harbor, since I used my two nights at the dock, Sun and Mon.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, as expected, the trek up the Pamlico was nose to the wind. But, what the hey. Arrived in Bath a bit after 1500 and tied up to the state dock. Made the entire tern population of Bath mad at me, but that's nothing new either.

Took a short walk around to get my bearings, and then I'll go out for a longer one as it cools off a bit. Quaint little town, with almost a Country Club feel to the western side of the Creek. Wide, well tended lawns, going up to large houses, with nice piers in front. There's a small marina here, mostly full of sailboats, though all the shoreside homes seem to have a dock.

Well protected back here, even though the wind is blowing down the creek. While the sun feels good on my back as I sit in the cockpit. It's so easy to feel at home in these small Carolina towns. Especially before tourist season really kicks in. No lack of boats heading north though. At a guess, I'd say there's probably at least 20 - 30 a day. And most seem to be from NY to Maine. It's interesting to watch them go racing by, while I turn to the less traveled path. And I can't help but wonder if they know what they pass by.

_Currently at 35 28 36 N 76 48 55 W_


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Today we be sailing. 

Was able to sail the 18 mi to Goose Creek after leaving Bath this morning. Nice wind till about 9:30, then it started dying down, so by the time I got to Goose Creek, I was almost becalmed.

Not sure were I'll stop this evening. Hoping to have more wind once I get through the Cut over to the Bay River.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Enjoy reading your logs John. Stay safe and hope to see you out and about in Annapolis.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

John,
Make sure you check in with me if you want work while in the ChesBay. I think there is plenty to go around. Have fun!

Freeman


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Bardo - will do. Haven't really decided yet.

Well, what started out as a pleasant day, soon turned to the usual crap. No sooner did I roll up the jib and start the motor, then BAM, back comes the wind ..... right on my nose. Which is where it pretty much stayed all day, no matter what my heading, it stayed within a 20 degree arc of dead on. Oh well, such is life 

Came back in at South River, since it will be blowing into Oriental Harbor all night. I'll mosey over tomorrow, see if there's room and if I can get the anchor to set.

And of course, I lost my connection while typing.

_Currently at 34 57 58 N 76 35 06 W_


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It's a windy, noisy night here in Oriental Harbor, with the wind blowing in, right on the stern. Lots of wave slap on the transom. Saw at least four boats try to anchor today, and not a one of them stayed. South to Southwest wind is not the time to anchor here. And that's besides, when it's blowing for a few days, like it has been, it sucks the water out of the harbor, leaving even less room for dropping the hook.

I'll cruise the town-wide flea market tomorrow, then meet Joel, late afternoon. Have to give up the dock though Sunday, and it doesn't look good for trying to anchor then either. I'll probably go back over to South River for the night, then either go up to New Bern, or head north to Edenton and then Manteo.


----------



## mjrogers (Oct 31, 2007)

PBeezer, I'm looking at the Oriental harbor cam. Is that you I see tied up to the Town Dock? Though it has been a while since I've been there, I've tied in the same spot when I cruised the area. Michael


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes, I was tied up at the Town Dock. Spent the day people watching during the town wide flea market, and then Joel stopped by. It was great to be able to congratulate him in person on getting married, and to hear about the trip to Portugal. I can attest he seems no worse the wear after a prolonged exposure to Giu.

While waiting for him at the Tiki Bar last night. I met a local couple who will be cruising, June through October, and in the course of conversation, I may have a slip and work here in Oriental after the trip to Annapolis. Nothing definite yet, but a fortunate possibility. So, all in all, life is still good


----------



## mjrogers (Oct 31, 2007)

I've cruised the area on trailer sailers and found Oriental to be one of the friendliest places I've ever been. Bath and Little Washington on the Pamlico river were really nice, too; but when I was in that area the people were battening down for hurricane Isabele so I didn't have a chance to meet anyone. 

Fair winds, Michael


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

PBzeer said:


> Yes, I was tied up at the Town Dock. Spent the day people watching during the town wide flea market, and then Joel stopped by. It was great to be able to congratulate him in person on getting married, and to hear about the trip to Portugal. I can attest he seems no worse the wear after a prolonged exposure to Giu.


Mornin John! Actually i am much worse off now after sailing with Alex because i have developed a severe case of "Sailitus" which drives me to get to the water and on a boat at all possible moments. The problem is that i now have nightmares about hoisting the main halyard on Giulietta... i can never seem to do it fast enough!!! And once i do finally get it hoisted i have chest pains and feel like i'm about to die of a heart attack.    Sailitus is a serious illness and i blame Alex for my infection!!!!!!!!!!     

People watching is always fun at the tiki bar. It's a good thing i didn't have another drink last night... besides, i'm not sure i could've handled anymore of that dance music.    

I'm not sure what the plan for today is yet... but if the rain keeps up then finding the chain for the mooring wont matter. If it keeps up then i will probably work on the bilge instead. For now i'm still going to try and find 1/2" chain but being a Sunday morning i expect to be off to a slow start because the Provision Co. isn't open yet. Wait... is that the sun i see????????  Maybe there is hope for a nice day yet...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Joel - I'm on my way over to South River right now. Forecast didn't look good for trying to plant the hook in the harbor, and there's still a lot of skinny water there. If the weather clears up though, I'll probably come back over.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

PBzeer said:


> Joel - I'm on my way over to South River right now. Forecast didn't look good for trying to plant the hook in the harbor, and there's still a lot of skinny water there. If the weather clears up though, I'll probably come back over.


I'll be around town looking for some chain this afternoon and i'll be in town till Mon evening. Let me know if you come back accross!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

HOIST THE MAIN JOEL...FASTER YOU WIMP...FASTER....HERE...I'LL DO IT DAMN IT.....EHEHEHEHEHE

John, the poor boy was lying down without air, needing a rest after hoisting this tiny little main sail...what a wimp....


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, after a peaceful Sunday on the South River, dawn brought heavy thunderstorms through. It was a rockin' and a rollin'! Finally headed out for New Bern a bit after 10, and sailed on the jib for about an hour. Hit 6.8 on the GPS. As is usual though, the wind soon died down, as it seems to do when it's in my favor. Still some Tstorm activity predicted, so maybe it will pick back up.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

OKAY!! Sails are up, and we're racing up the Nuese at a blistering 2.6 knots. Life is good.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Made it to New Bern under sail, though I never did top 6.5 knots, the wind did pick up a bit. Especially when it was time to pull into the City Dock. Got a ride to the pipe store, but then, it was around a 5 mi walk back to the boat. You can tell New Bern is a small city instead of a big town, because no one stopped to ask if I wanted a ride. They always do in the smaller towns.

Can't remember if the used bookstore is open on Tuesdays or not. Hoping it is, as I'm out of reading material. And I certainly don't want to hike back out to Walmart or Target to find something. It was nice though, stopping in a few places and being remembered from last summer. Hopefully, for positive reasons


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, the 5 hour tacking marathon is over. Rain coming in from the west, the sky turning dark on all other points, and 15 mi to go. Could be sitting at anchor now, if I'd motored, but I'm trying not to. On the plus side, the batteries needed charging anyway.

They got the wind wrong, the temp wrong, but they were right about the 20% chance of T-storms and showers it seems. Such is life, which, none-the-less, is still good


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Since my last post, the wind has gone from on my nose, to on my stern, and is now full abeam. What an interesting race that would make for.

Stayed just ahead of the rain, somehow, and heading back to South River for the night. With 5 new books, I may just stay put tomorrow and read a couple of 'em. Of course, that's the bad part, if the book is good, I finish it too quick. But hey, at least I'm slowing down my cruising speed :0


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Got the hook down, and hoping for a settled night. Haven't been many lately.

_Currently at 34 57 50 N 76 35 06 W_


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update PB.


----------



## hertfordnc (Sep 10, 2007)

If you make it to Elizabeth City my wife and I will bring you a home-cooked meal


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I'll probably be going through the first of June, heading north. Much prefer the Dismal over the Virginia Cut.

_Currently at 35 05 38 N 76 36 21 W_


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

looks like a cozy little spot John


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Not as cozy as it looks, with 15-20 knot winds blowing in from the SE. Would be nice in more settled conditions though.

Heading back to New Bern to see about a possible job, and to get tied up for the next few days, as T-storms w/high winds are forecast through most of the weekend and into next week. Small marina opening there later this summer, and I'm going to see if they need a dockmaster. Would be an ideal situation for me.

Pounding into the wind for now, but once I reach the ferry crossing, I turn NW and should be able to sail up to New Bern. We'll see 

Winds were out of the SW, not SE


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

What a day this is turning out to be. 4 hours to make good the first 11 mi. Finally around the point though, and now it's time to sail. Winds are 20 SW and I've got a reef in the main. Okay, so I'm a wimp


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Reef was not necessary for long, as the wind steadily died on me and began clocking around to the nose. Ended up taking me 5 hours to get halfway, 2 hours to do the second half.

Wind has been picking up all morning, and the thunder has begun to rumble. Not going to be a pleasant day on El Rio Nuese. It's looking like a lot of Carolina sailors are going to have lot's of free time for Mother's Day. No doubt there will be some out there, beating themselves and their boat half to death, but not for me. I'll just spend some time giving Aria some well deserved attention.


----------



## wlcoxe (Jan 26, 2001)

John,
Where are you now (5/10/08, 1650)? I would be delighted to make your acquaintance in person, if possible. We're in Fairfield Harbor with MOTOR transportation if you need it.
Bill Coxe, O'Day 40 Kukulcán, New Bern, NC


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm over at the Sheraton, C-16, through Wed. Don't need transportation, though I appreciate the offer. Stop on by if you want, anytime.

Bill - I'd edit out those phone numbers. Not a good idea to post them in a forum. Use a private message for sharing them


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Beez...glad to hear you're tucked in...sure got nasty here quickly today. 
Any luck on the marina position?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Go talk to him Mon. Depending on weather, which isn't looking all that good at this point, I'm hoping to be in Orkacoke next weekend, then on up to Manteo. So far though, the forecast is looking a lot like this weekend.

Heard it got up to 40 knots on the Nuese yesterday. Not pleasant weather for cruising or anchoring, though I'm sure a major adrenline rush for some. So I figured this would be a good time to take a slip, since there were things I needed to do here anyway.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Looks like taking a slip was a good idea. Wind's still 'ahowling, which while great for daysailing, isn't so great for cruising or anchoring. Forecast is for settling down midweek, then back to same for the weekend. Still hoping to make Orkacoke though. Just have to wait and see.

Did a Walmart run, and the wind 'bout blew half the stuff out of the cart before I got to the boat. (Not whining, just commenting) Though it's nice being hooked up and having a real shower, I feel antsy about moving on. Seems the longer I'm out, the more I prefer anchoring out, especially since I'm not a bar hopper.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Head out for Oriental this morning. Not sure yet though, where after that. Took in the Friday night deck party, and realized why I don't do the bar scene. And now, I get to do laundry. Oh how the mighty are fallen


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

welcome back to reality. 



PBzeer said:


> Head out for Oriental this morning. Not sure yet though, where after that. Took in the Friday night deck party, and realized why I don't do the bar scene. And now, I get to do laundry. Oh how the mighty are fallen


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Dawg - though it may not seem like it at times, reality is one thing I am well grounded in. Ignore it sometimes, but never forget it


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey PB. Feel free to do some laundry at the house on Monday... i'll be getting that new bilge in hopefully. Got everything except for the plumbing... may pick that up today.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Joel,
Didn't you put a bilge pump in last year?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, plans have changed. Still in New Bern, at least through Monday, or possibly the next year. Have a couple more people to go see about working on Monday.

Oddly enough, my original plan was to stay in Carolina for a while, getting to know the girl I met in Raleigh. And now, 2 years later, after she bailed, it looks like I'll be staying here any way. Might even be a good way to meet someone who actually walks the walk, rather than just talks the talk.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

You could do a lot worse than NC Beez...good luck with the interviews!


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

jackytdunaway said:


> Joel,
> Didn't you put a bilge pump in last year?


Hey Jacky! Didn't quite get to the installation but got a plan together. So, i will finally put the plan into action as of this evening when i arrive. 

PB.... yes, what Cam said! Welcome to North Carolina for the summer.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Joel,
I don't have an electric bilge yet so I am anxious to see how you do yours. You need to do a 
Halekai36 type thread


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

jackytdunaway said:


> Joel,
> I don't have an electric bilge yet so I am anxious to see how you do yours. You need to do a
> Halekai36 type thread


Well i cant promise something as well organized as Halekai's site but i'll definately get some pictures along the way! Got into town late and it was raining heavy but it's stopped now so i'm gonna go prepare things and maybe get the switch in tonight if i'm lucky... i'll post some pics tomorrow of my progress depending on things are goin.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

I finished the install last night about 4am.... took me awhile but it wasn't too bad. I'll post a separate thread soon.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Shoot, I'd been up for an hour by then! Imagine you're glad to have it done though. Any plans for Memorial Day weekend? If you want to get together, let me know, I'll be in the area.


----------



## wlcoxe (Jan 26, 2001)

John,
Sorry to take so long to thank you for your tour of the boat and the opportunity to meet you. Almost makes me wish I weren't as encumbered as iIam, but if I weren't, there would be no boating on the scale we do it now anyway. We drive to FL this Friday to see the grandbaby, then it is off to Harkers Island to kick off our trip North for the summer. I have most of my dinghy hardware and the new port-of-call decal, so if it stops raining and the dinghy brackets come in, we should be set. Perchance we'll see you on the way? How are your job prospects in NC? Thanks again, and good voyaging,
Bill


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Bill, the pleasure was mine. Appreciated your hospitality and the chance to talk with you. May get to meet with you again this fall.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, the Holiday weekend has begun with rain, though expected to clear by this afternoon. Forecast indicates some rather leisurely sailing, so unsure what I will do yet. Might just be a good time to put some work in on Aria and let the weekend folks have the water.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Full house here in Manteo...people are finally out on the water after a cold spring...a good thing!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

One reason I didn't head there! Oughta keep you and Carl busy though


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, missed out on the dockmaster job, though I did give him my spiel and card. Who knows, the guy he got may not work out. So I guess tomorrow I'll start looking for "normal" work. Would like to find something boat related, but no wheels makes it hard to get around. Oh well, something will turn up, I know that much.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Don't leave out Washington if you are still near Bath. They've really upgraded the waterfront in the last couple of years. You can anchor out or dock at the city docks. There are some great places to eat and drink too. Washington now reminds me of the way Beaufort NC was back in the eighties. In fact it's more like Beaufort now than Beaufort is. Also, I don't know if you've cruised this area before, but before you leave check out Ocracoke. It's kind of mandatory for NC sailors and it's well worth the trip across the sound. You can make it in a day from Oriental if you leave early, if you are in the Pamlico River, I'd anchor out behind Indian Island or Rose Bay and make the trip across the sound from there. Oh yeah, and don't forget Belhaven up on the Pungo. It's little, but it's a really cool little town and there are a few good places to eat here.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

This is my second season here in NC. Currently I'm in New Bern. Orcacoke and the Cape Lookout Bight are the only two places I haven't been, and I'll get to one of them within the next couple of weeks. Belhaven is one of my favorite stops, at the Belhaven Waterway Marina. Brenda and Les are really good folks, and they have the best shower I've used at any marina.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You saved the best for last then. Lookout Bight is the closest thing we have in NC to the Bahamas. You can anchor close to shore just inside the bight. Whelk shells by the thousands, sea turtles, dolphins. It's a paradise. You're going to love it. I'm sure you've already been well briefed on these two spots by people you've met here, but I have to say that Ocracoke is like something out of a book. The people who live there can be kind of clannish, but give them time and space and they'll accept you just fine. Once you get to friends with one of them, you are like member of the family. Sad thing is, the real estate values have driven up property taxes so much that a lot of families that lived there for generations have been forced to sell out, so there is a little bit of resentment towards "outsiders". Nothing bad, they are just a little stand offish. It's a great place to go. Once you go there you won't want to leave. If you are still looking for work and you aren't too choosy, I think Washington would be a good "base". The waterfront is right downtown and there could be opportunities within easy walking distance. Good luck to you.


----------



## Southern Cross 42cc (Mar 27, 2017)

Sailing from Norfolk, VA to St. Augustine, Fl and must stay outside given mast height exceeds 65’. Looking for pointers on getting around Cape Hatteras, and suggested NC safe harbors along the way.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Probably better to start a new thread.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Southern Cross 42cc said:


> Looking for pointers on getting around Cape Hatteras


Calm weather. Wait for it.

Agreed, you'd be better served to start a new thread.


----------

